# Was [blank] Robbed? Spoiler!



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Was Kampmann robbed? 

I actually scored the second round for Diego but Rogan was saying he scored it for Kampmann. I thought Kampmann being rocked once or twice in the second round is what swayed me.

How did you guys have it?


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Definitely not a robbery. Possibly an incorrect decision, but it certainly wasn't a robbery. It was 2 rounds to 1 either way, I had it for Diego, but Kampmann definitely could have taken it. Possible incorrect decision, but a robbery? No chance.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

I was rooting for Kampmann after the Shields fight. But no, I had to give 2 + 3 to Diego for agression if anything else. And in those two round Kampmann pretty much backed off... 

I was expecting more. He looked AWESOME in the 1st.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Kampmann won all three rounds that is a robbery. That was some Garcia air punching for points bullshit.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I saw it as round 1 Kampmann, round 2 Diego, round 3 Kampmann. I don't think hardly any of Diego's punches landed in round 3. Kampmann got up right away from the takedown as well and landed another big shot that ripped open Diego's left eye.

I Kampmann had rounds 1 and 3 which is why I am even more confused that Rogan saw it the other way lol.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I may not agree with it but man give Sanchez credit and respect for the guys heart, teeth gone, flesh hanging off his face, vomiting blood, both eyes swollen and he still pulled it off.


----------



## tyler90wm (Oct 8, 2008)

This is how I scored it:

1st round: Kampmann (pretty clear that this was his round)

2nd round: Sanchez (really close round that I could easily see Kampmann winning)

3rd round: Sanchez (close round but I think Sanchez did more work)


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Ape City said:


> I saw it as round 1 Kampmann, round 2 Diego, round 3 Kampmann. I don't think hardly any of Diego's punches landed in round 3. Kampmann got up right away from the takedown as well and landed another big shot that ripped open Diego's left eye.
> 
> I Kampmann had rounds 1 and 3 which is why I am even more confused that Rogan saw it the other way lol.


It is because Kampmann outlanded Diego in both of those flurries everyone was so impressed with and stunned him just as badly as Diego stunned him once. The rest of the round was Diego getting tooled.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I'd really like to see the fight metric score on how many of those punches of Diego's actually landed in round 3...


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

tyler90wm said:


> This is how I scored it:
> 
> 1st round: Kampmann (pretty clear that this was his round)
> 
> ...


Agreed.

And I'll say, in the future, when people make a thread ala, the worst post fight faces, Sanchez is gunna be all up in that mutha.

you can't stop heart. 29-28 Sanchez


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Diego landed enough, and got the takedown in round 3 to secure the round. Only round 2 is up for discussion for me, and in that round Diego definitely hurt Kampmann in the big flurry. It was a close fight, with Round 2 being the important one. Again though, it definitely wasn't a robbery.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

tyler90wm said:


> This is how I scored it:
> 
> 1st round: Kampmann (pretty clear that this was his round)
> 
> ...


This. I scored it the same. But damn, looking at Diego's face now...can't help but second guess my eyes and sense of who's winning a round.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I wouldn't say robbed but I remember coming away thinking Sanchez might have stole the round but I bet if I rewatched it I would think Kampmann did enough to win the 2nd round. Sanchez really only landed those couple decent shots that semi buckled Sanchez and Kampmann was hitting Sanchez just as hard but it wasn't hurting him. 

I can't believe Kampmann is so stupid though. Obviously stronger and yet refuses to try for a takedown even in the 3rd when he clearly needed one after Diego got his. Also a far more technical striker but let Diego brawl with him in the 2nd and 3rd. 

Diego deserved to win tonight just because Kampmann is such an idiot. If you aren't going to go balls to the wall looking for a finish then you have to at least try and win on points...


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Really? For me round two is clearly Diego's and round 3 is the one in question. 

Some are saying Diego was rocked in round 2 as well but I only saw Kampmann get rocked twice. I remember Diego landing more power punches but Kampmann landing more overall.

Round three is a lot harder to score in my opinion. Diego had the takedown but he swung wildly and didn't land much at all. Kampmann landed a lot more and opened up a huge cut under Diego's right eye but he got taken down.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Actually at one point close to the end of the 2nd I thought to myself this should probably be a 10-10 round. Kampmann controlled the majority of it but got semi buckled twice later in the round.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

Yes it was a horrible decision. Diego tried to brawl a few times the last couple rounds, besides that he got counter punched to death and Kampann decided that the fight stay standing throughout the fight. The one takedown Diego got in the 3rd round Kampann got up within a few seconds. You have to score the fight to kampann, even the 2nd round if you gave it to Diego was questionable.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

This was a tough fight that could have gone either way so I don't feel it can be considered a robbery. 

Ring/Fukuda
Garcia/Phan
Brilz/Nog
Hamill/Bisping
Varner/Shalourus

Those were robbery's this was a tough fight and a tough call.


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

Unfortunately, I would have to go with the judges on this one. I thought Diego may have had a shot to win it, but figured Kammpman would because of his more dominant first round. I have no issues with this decision, but wouldn't have minded either fighter winning. I do think though that Kammpman sort of brokedown half way through that second round. Hell, he didn't even look quite the same after the first one.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

They need to start scoring fights only on damage done, this "aggression" and "octagon control" criteria has led to soo many bad decisions lately.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

It wasn't a complete robbery but aggression in a striking battle shouldn't count for as much as it does. Some guys are more defensive than others and as much boxing as I've watched it pains me to see guys get rewarded for rushing forward and recklessly throwing bombs with around 65-70% of those missing completely. It wouldn't shock me if Diego landed less than 35% of his strikes. I also think Kampmann did more damage throughout the entirety of the fight, Diego only had two flurries in the second and 1 TD in the third.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Aggression is one of those really annoying ones, but at the same time you can't eliminate it completely. Otherwise you could have someone literally counter punch and use footwork to win with points without ever being the aggressor or initiating a single encounter.

Then again I really do think Diego's aggression is being construed as successful striking here and was scored too highly.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

A razor thin decision in a closely contested fight is hardly a robbery, though I suspected we'd see talk of such. I'll not go over my breakdown for a 50th time, but I will say this... Martin was clearly the more technical fighter, but he obviously folded mentally when Diego got in his face, as he allowed himself to be bullied about and pushed back. It was fairly obvious by the end that he had more of an interest in back peddling while Diego rushed forward, and that obviously weighs on the judges.

People should also be thanking Diego for creating those wild exchanges, because you'd think that is precisely what today's modern MMA fan wants to see. Someone fights on the ground, and it's boring. Someone creates an opportunity for an exciting exchange, and it's purely aesthetic and shouldn't count for anything. Let's take a stance, people.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Something is wrong with the sport when a guy wins a fight that face. Round 1 should br a 10-8 in hindsight for damage alone. 

Plus, Diego's flurries looked way more impressive than they really were. Crap decision IMO. Judges swayed by Diego throwing wild


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Ape City said:


> I'd really like to see the fight metric score on how many of those punches of Diego's actually landed in round 3...


Problem is that Fight Metric won't account for how many landed clean and how many were at best glancing blows, Diego was throwing with bad intentions but Kampmann was landing clean over and over. Kampmann took the fight and and got robbed for the second time in two consecutive fights. Sucks cause I honestly think Kampmann is one of the best WW's in the UFC right now.

Diego just took a page from Leonard Garcia's playbook. Jackson must have told him to just swing as hard as he could without a care for accuracy or landing since it seems to serve Garcia so well.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

Ape City said:


> Aggression is one of those really annoying ones, but at the same time you can't eliminate it completely. Otherwise you could have someone literally counter punch and use footwork to win with points without ever being the aggressor or initiating a single encounter.


What's so bad about that, some boxer's made career's off doing that and Machida made a career off doing that as well. If a guy is using superior footwork and timing to out-point you then he's out striking you.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Problem is that Fight Metric won't account for how many landed clean and how many were at best glancing blows, Diego was throwing with bad intentions but Kampmann was landing clean over and over. Kampmann took the fight and and got robbed for the second time in two consecutive fights. Sucks cause I honestly think Kampmann is one of the best WW's in the UFC right now.
> 
> Diego just took a page from Leonard Garcia's playbook. Jackson must have told him to just swing as hard as he could without a care for accuracy or landing since it seems to serve Garcia so well.


True enough. 

Did you give Diego any rounds?




streetpunk08 said:


> What's so bad about that, some boxer's made career's off doing that and Machida made a career off doing that as well. If a guy is using superior footwork and timing to out-point you then he's out striking you.


Then we end up with "awesome" matches like A. Silva vs. Leitis. 

I like the idea of giving the fighters incentive to engage. I don't hate the idea of counter punchers...in fact I am Machida fan! But if it is say Machida vs. Cro Cop, and they both land equal strikes in terms of power accuracy etc, but CC is the aggressor, constantly being the one to engage first, constantly chasing the other one down, I think the aggressor should get the nod.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

The thing about Kampmann is he lost it in all three rounds.

Round 3 - he was gassed and bleeding, made it seem like Deigo had more damage than maybe he had.

Round 2 - it was a close round that had he gone for take downs or submissions he might have pulled it off.

Round 1 - He was winning but once he starting picking Deigo apart he was doing it in a counter punching mode. He could have pulled a 10-8 or a finish if he was aggressive.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

tyler90wm said:


> This is how I scored it:
> 
> 1st round: Kampmann (pretty clear that this was his round)
> 
> ...


I don't think doing work matters when all the work you're doing is punching air and getting your mug mauled off. Aggression has to be effective aggression to score IMO. That was not effective (unless his game plan was to get lit the **** up)



> I like the idea of giving the fighters incentive to engage. I don't hate the idea of counter punchers...in fact I am Machida fan! But if it is say Machida vs. Cro Cop, and they both land equal strikes in terms of power accuracy etc, but CC is the aggressor, constantly being the one to engage first, constantly chasing the other one down, I think the aggressor should get the nod.


Totally agree with this. This is the case with what happened in Machida/Rampage. Both landed about the same amount but Rampage was the aggressor so he won. In this fight though, it's not the case. Diego landed nowhere near as many or as hard as Kamp. Like I said, Aggression needs to be Effective Aggression.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

John8204 said:


> The thing about Kampmann is he lost it in all three rounds.
> 
> Round 3 - he was gassed and bleeding, made it seem like Deigo had more damage than maybe he had.
> 
> ...


I think with the busted hand in rd 3, his gameplan went out the window and he felt he had to avoid Diego as best he could. Diego definitely hurt him in rd 2, so I think with the injury, he gambled on being evasive and lost.


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> I don't think doing work matters when all the work you're doing is punching air and getting your mug mauled off. Aggression has to be effective aggression to score IMO. That was not effective (unless his game plan was to get lit the **** up)


That was the same as I scored it myself. I do think though that Kammpman lost this fight more than Sanchez won it, it that's any concelation?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

John8204 said:


> The thing about Kampmann is he lost it in all three rounds.
> 
> Round 3 - he was gassed and bleeding, made it seem like Deigo had more damage than maybe he had.
> 
> ...


All Kampmann had to do in round 2 was not brawl with Sanchez... I really think Kampmann is just stupid. He brawls when he shouldn't, doesn't go for a takedown when he needs one, goes for guillotine's when they aren't working(reason he lost the Shields fight imo), strikes against better strikers(Daley, Marquardt). 

The guy has all the tools he just sucks at setting up a game plan and sticking to it...


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

Ape City said:


> Then we end up with "awesome" matches like A. Silva vs. Leitis. I like the idea of giving the fighters incentive to engage. I don't hate the idea of counter punchers...in fact I am Machida fan! But if it is say Machida vs. Cro Cop, and they both land equal strikes in terms of power accuracy etc, but CC is the aggressor, constantly being the one to engage first, constantly chasing the other one down, I think the aggressor should get the nod.


Leites vs. Anderson is a different kind of fight because Leites was so clearly overmatched and even though Anderson is a counter-striker he could have put Leites away if he wanted to at least I believe he could have same with the Maia fight for some reason he chose not to. If there's a fight were every round neither guy engages then yeah aggression would be a nice tiebreaker but that isn't the case with this fight and I don't think technically sound counter-fighter's should have to move forward or get somewhat reckless to score points.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Even though im a Diego fan boy i still scored it 29-28 Kampmann , he landed more and he landed the cleaner shots , i gave Diego round 3 for the takedown but still razor thin.

Usually i dont judge fights on cuts also but the fighters faces told the story of the fight , Diego got hit with more damaging shots.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Ape City said:


> True enough.
> 
> Did you give Diego any rounds?


The third is tough because TD's carry so much weight with judges I could see an arguement made for Diego but I would still give it to Kampmann. I thought Kampmann took the second to but I actually missed the last minute of round 2 because I was watching a couple minutes delayed on my PVR and it quit recording so I switched to the live feed and they were just about to start round 3.

I honestly just have this image of Diego talking to Jackson in between rounds 2 and 3 and telling him he is out striking me and I can't take him down Greg what do I do? And Jackson telling him I don't know just go out and fight full on retard, Garcia does it all the time and doesn't listen to a god damn thing I say and somehow he wins.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

streetpunk08 said:


> Leites vs. Anderson is a different kind of fight because Leites was so clearly overmatched and even though Anderson is a counter-striker he could have put Leites away if he wanted to at least I believe he could have same with the Maia fight for some reason he chose not to. If there's a fight were every round neither guy engages then yeah aggression would be a nice tiebreaker but I don't think technically sound counter-fighter's should have to move forward or get somewhat reckless to score points.


I totally agree. I think it should count, but only when it is effective, and even then it should be a significant factor in who wins. Certainly in this case tonight it seems like aggression > clean punches + damage.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Ape City said:


> Aggression is one of those really annoying ones, but at the same time you can't eliminate it completely. Otherwise you could have someone literally counter punch and use footwork to win with points without ever being the aggressor or initiating a single encounter.
> 
> Then again I really do think Diego's aggression is being construed as successful striking here and was scored too highly.


Im sorry but a guy landing shots even if he is on the back foot is better than pushing forward. 

Diego didnt win this fight , Rogan even called it.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Sanchez vs Kampmann fightmetric

http://blog.fightmetric.com/2011/03/sanchez-vs-kampmann-official-ufc.html#more

As I expected Kampmann gets the win from the 2nd round. 

One thing I think the judges grossly overlooked(as well as hasn't been talked about yet in this thread) is Kampmann stuffing Sanchez's takedowns with ease in the 1st and 2nd. That alone should be worth some points as well.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

suffersystem said:


> That was the same as I scored it myself. I do think though that Kammpman lost this fight more than Sanchez won it, it that's any concelation?


I think Kampmann had a great gameplan and executed it to near perfection, actually. He knew Diego was a wild striker who would just keep coming forward throwing loopy punches so he used his footwork and a big right hand and wrecked him all night. I don't think in anyway Kampmann lost that fight. The striking game isn't about who comes forward constantly, it's about who lands cleaner, more effectively and more damagingly. Kamp did all of those aside form being aggressive and throwing wild punches, which is smart because he had the perfect counter to Diego's striking. You DO NOT have to be aggressive to win in the striking game in this sport.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Toxic said:


> The third is tough because TD's carry so much weight with judges I could see an arguement made for Diego but I would still give it to Kampmann. I thought Kampmann took the second to but I actually missed the last minute of round 2 because I was watching a couple minutes delayed on my PVR and it quit recording so I switched to the live feed and they were just about to start round 3.
> 
> I honestly just have this image of Diego talking to Jackson in between rounds 2 and 3 and telling him he is out striking me and I can't take him down Greg what do I do? And Jackson telling him I don't know just go out and fight full on retard, Garcia does it all the time and doesn't listen to a god damn thing I say and somehow he wins.


I believe it was the last minute of the second where Diego rocked Kampmann twice. Those strikes were the ones that swayed me in favour of Diego in round 2.

I would have continued to give Diego points had he kept Kampmann down in the third, but he pretty much just got back up. Plus Kampmann landed the punch in the third that made that disgusting cut under Diego's left eye, most likely the worst damage of the entire fight, so I gave it to Kampmann.



***** de Amigo said:


> Im sorry but a guy landing shots even if he is on the back foot is better than pushing forward.
> 
> Diego didnt win this fight , Rogan even called it.


I'm not sure what your getting at.


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> I think Kampmann had a great gameplan and executed it to near perfection, actually. He knew Diego was a wild striker who would just keep coming forward throwing loopy punches so he used his footwork and a big right hand and wrecked him all night. I don't think in anyway Kampmann lost that fight. The striking game isn't about who comes forward constantly, it's about who lands cleaner, more effectively and more damagingly. Kamp did all of those aside form being aggressive and throwing wild punches, which is smart because he had the perfect counter to Diego's striking. You DO NOT have to be aggressive to win in the striking game in this sport.


In the first round I think he had a great gameplan, but not in the 2nd or 3rd, IMO. Honestly though, none of this upsets me, because I can see where either side could have gotten the win, so I'll just bow out of this one.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Ape City said:


> I believe it was the last minute of the second where Diego rocked Kampmann twice. Those strikes were the ones that swayed me in favour of Diego in round 2.
> 
> I would have continued to give Diego points had he kept Kampmann down in the third, but he pretty much just got back up. Plus Kampmann landed the punch in the third that made that disgusting cut under Diego's left eye, most likely the worst damage of the entire fight, so I gave it to Kampmann.


Kampmann was sloppy as hell in the 3rd round. His strikes had no power and his takedown defense failed. Sanchez looked much fresher minus the mangled face. Had the fight of been a 5 rounder I think Sanchez would have won convincingly.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Ape City said:


> I believe it was the last minute of the second where Diego rocked Kampmann twice. Those strikes were the ones that swayed me in favour of Diego in round 2.
> 
> I would have continued to give Diego points had he kept Kampmann down in the third, but he pretty much just got back up. Plus Kampmann landed the punch in the third that made that disgusting cut under Diego's left eye, most likely the worst damage of the entire fight, so I gave it to Kampmann.
> 
> ...


Well you said 

" Otherwise you could have someone literally counter punch and use footwork to win with points without ever being the aggressor or initiating a single encounter"

And thats fine what counts is the guy landing shots.


----------



## tyler90wm (Oct 8, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> I don't think doing work matters when all the work you're doing is punching air and getting your mug mauled off. Aggression has to be effective aggression to score IMO. That was not effective (unless his game plan was to get lit the **** up)


Going with Pride's rules I would have given the fight to Kampmann.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

tyler90wm said:


> Going with Pride's rules I would have given the fight to Kampmann.


Going with any rules Kampmann won its a bad decision.

Volume of strikes landed as well as power shots > Aggression.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

Another case for main event's being 5 rounder's. Even though I like Kampmann more than Diego and thought Kampmann won the fight, if their were two more rounds no doubt Diego would have won. Kampmann slowed down immensely after the second.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I have it:
rd1: Kampmann - clear winner
rd2: Diego - close. i think Kampmann may have landed more punches, but they were too soft and Diefo landed the biiger punches and rocked Kampmann
rd3: very close to call - pretty similar to the second rd: Diego threw more punches, but he missed a lot.
Kampmann landed some punches, but again, he was countering Diego's attacks and the punches didn't have too much stregth behinf them, regardless of how Diego's face looked after the fight. I think that damage was caused in the first and just agravated a bit in the 2nd and 3rd.

In the 3rd Diego left the impression of the aggressor, chasing Kampmann in the ring, he controlled the octagon, got once TD.
Plus Kampmann didn't do anything after he realised his arm is broken - last 60-70 seconds i believe.

I would give a very very close decision in the 3rd rd for Diego.

Thus a 29-28 decision victory in the end.

I think Diego's aggressiveness and him constantly moving forward in the 2nd and 3rd won him the fight in the end.

But no way is this decision in the same cathegory with Phan-Garcia or Fukuda-Ring!!!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Kampmann was sloppy as hell in the 3rd round. His strikes had no power and his takedown defense failed. Sanchez looked much fresher minus the mangled face. Had the fight of been a 5 rounder I think Sanchez would have won convincingly.


Diego's face blew open in the third round from a straight right hand. Pretty sure that constitues having power. Also, Kamp defended 2 of his three TDs, which says to me his TDD didn't fail the majority of the time. FYI, Diego was 1 for 15 on takedowns.



tyler90wm said:


> Going with Pride's rules I would have given the fight to Kampmann.


Yes but the UFC doesn't use damage as a judging criteria. Tonight though, the damage done to Diego was indicative of Kampmann out striking him in a big, big way. I'm not trying to say Kamp won because he did more damage, I'm saying he won because he made Diego look like a fool in the stand up during damn near every exchange.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

***** de Amigo said:


> Well you said
> 
> " Otherwise you could have someone literally counter punch and use footwork to win with points without ever being the aggressor or initiating a single encounter"
> 
> And thats fine what counts is the guy landing shots.


I agree. But in an extreme example fighter x could land several shots in the first ten seconds of a round then just "run away" for the rest of the round and win on those first shots technically (i know this would never actually happen but it is important to look at technicalities when discussing rules).

You are right, what counts is landing shots, but if everything else is exactly equal (shots landed, power, damage) then I think aggression should be the deciding factor.


----------



## Racerboy44 (Jun 24, 2007)

This is right up there with one of the worst decisions in the UFC. Kampmann won every round easy. Diego landed maybe 2 or 3 hail mary's and a takedown which lasted about 3 seconds. The rest of the fight was Kampmann stuffing takedowns and being pinpoint accurate with strikes. When is the last time you saw a face like Diego's that messed up? I'm not sure what fight some of you were watching. What a joke!!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Compustrike has it:
- rd 1 all Kampmann of course
- rd 2: 33-18 Kampmann in strikes and 19-15 in power strikes
- rd 3: 34-19 strikes for Kampmann, but 17-14 power strikes in favor of Diego.

I don't know...
I'm waiting to see Fightmetrics stats.

My impression is: very close fight!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

One thing is clear: judges perception and judging criteria will again be called into question for this fight.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

I dont think it is close its a pretty clear 29-28 Kampmann victory round 1,2 to him.


----------



## meli083 (Mar 31, 2010)

Love that Diego won. I could see it going either way with a slight edge on Diego's part for aggression and octagon control.

Kampmann def won round 1 though


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

limba said:


> Compustrike has it:
> - rd 1 all Kampmann of course
> - rd 2: 33-18 Kampmann in strikes and 19-15 in power strikes
> - rd 3: 34-19 strikes for Kampmann, but 17-14 power strikes in favor of Diego.
> ...


http://www.mmaforum.com/1373847-post37.html

For what it matters the UFC uses fightmetric for their stats.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Ya I gotta go rewatch this one.

I gave 2 to Diego for the double-rocking. Round 3 I gave to Kampmann.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

420atalon said:


> http://www.mmaforum.com/1373847-post37.html
> 
> For what it matters the UFC uses fightmetric for their stats.


I don't like either to be honest.
Because they're just some statistics.
And there's a difference between Compustrike and Fightmetric, when it comes to toal strikes in this fight:
97-45 Compustrike to 73-42 Fightmetric.

Annyway, fight is over.
Too much talknig about this, could cause a headache...and i've been up all night watching the event...
It's 7:30 am here.:sarcastic11:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

hopefully you do not work this morning!

Why didn't I tape the fights...bah!


----------



## mathruD (Aug 16, 2009)

osmium said:


> Kampmann won all three rounds that is a robbery. That was some Garcia air punching for points bullshit.


^^^this, this, and this. all i was thinking throughout the fight was that diego was going to win via the "leonard garcia" technique. yes, he caught kampmann with a couple of good shots, but the majority of his punches caught nothing but air. also, kampmann stuff all but one takedown attempt. 

kampmann was very technical with his striking, and his accuracy was very good, hence diego's busted face. damage like that doesn't happen from a punch or two.


----------



## Racerboy44 (Jun 24, 2007)

Ape City said:


> Ya I gotta go rewatch this one.
> 
> I gave 2 to Diego for the double-rocking. Round 3 I gave to Kampmann.


I think YOU need to go back and rewatch a 3rd or 4th time. The only round Diego might have got was the 3rd, and that was only because Kampmann broke his right hand on Diego's eye socket. The proof is in Diego's face. This fight was NOT close.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

TraMaI says it best, effective aggression is the key. Close call or not, Kampmann was robbed. He was more effective throughout the fight.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

I thought Kampmann clearly won the 2nd round. In the two exchanges when Kampmann gets slightly buckled that's all it is, he wasn't that badly hurt and a buckle isn't a knockdown, not to mention Kampmann also landed good shots in those two exchanges he wasn't slumped up against the fence getting tee'd off on like Brock was against Carwin. The only round I can see Diego winning is the 3rd because Kampmann slowed down and Diego got the TD and the judges seem to score TD's higher than anything else. I though it was a clear 29-28 for Kampmann.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I gave Sanchez the second and third.

Kampmann got robbed against Sheilds.

I love that he said look at his face after the fight, if it matter what a guy looked like after BJ Penn would be undefeated. And Kampman saying he won all three rounds is hilarious. He got hurt bad in the second and then got taken down in an even third. Advantage Diego.


----------



## tyler90wm (Oct 8, 2008)

I just re-watched the fight and I'm split. Looking at the fight as a whole it is very easy for me to see that Kampmann won, but scoring it as a per round basis it is very close. Round 1 was clearly Kampmann's. Round 2 and 3 were close; if you look at the fight metric the significant strikes in the 2nd are 26 for Kampmann and 22 for Sanchez (and Sanchez made Kampmann's knees buckle), while in the 3rd they both had 19.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Sanchez vs Kampmann fightmetric
> 
> http://blog.fightmetric.com/2011/03/sanchez-vs-kampmann-official-ufc.html#more
> 
> ...


Great point. Takedowns are worth so much, you might as well stop trying to knock people out and get takedowns over and over again. Yet, stuffing a takedown is worth practically nothing. Chubby Diego's wrestling was negated in the first two rounds, yet his one takedown is his saving grace. Pure crap. 

Anyone judging this fight for Diego is understandable to me. However, it also clearly shows that the judging system is invalid and needs to be completely revamped. 

I only wish it was a 5 round fight so Diego could have gone retarded crazy with his punches with a closed left eye. That would have been hilarious. Winning a fight when you can't see the judges when it's over is awesome.


----------



## Racerboy44 (Jun 24, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> I gave Sanchez the second and third.
> 
> Kampmann got robbed against Sheilds.
> 
> I love that he said look at his face after the fight, if it matter what a guy looked like after BJ Penn would be undefeated. And Kampman saying he won all three rounds is hilarious. He got hurt bad in the second and then got taken down in an even third. Advantage Diego.


Based on your logic you can land 1 or 2 big punches and one takedown in an entire fight and you should be given a decision? I'm speechless. What about the rest of the fight where he was being used as a human pinata?


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

streetpunk08 said:


> Another case for main event's being 5 rounder's. Even though I like Kampmann more than Diego and thought Kampmann won the fight, if their were two more rounds no doubt Diego would have won. Kampmann slowed down immensely after the second.


Everyone keeps saying that Diego would have smashed kampmann if it had been a 5 round fight... but that is completely crazy. Diego's left eye was completely closed after round three and the fight would have been stopped. Even if it hadn't been stopped, he couldn't see for shit and Kampmann would have thrown right head kicks for 10 minutes. 

Yeah, Diego had more gas in the tank and can throw way more wild ass punches, but it is hard to win a fight when you can't see a damn thing.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Racerboy44 said:


> Based on your logic you can land 1 or 2 big punches and one takedown in an entire fight and you should be given a decision? I'm speechless. What about the rest of the fight where he was being used as a human pinata?


First, before you judge my logic, make sure you know how I've called fights, so please don't be disrespectful.

And that is not what I said, that is how I scored this fight, I judge every fight on it's own because you know, every fight is different. If you get taken apart for a whole round and land one big shot ala Silva Maia then it's not enough to win the round. However, in this fight, the 2nd was relatively even to that point and Sanchez hit him with a few big shots in two flurries. One where he clearly hurt Kampmann and then at the end of the round. The third was even closer, but Sanchez got a take down, there for being enough to steal the round.


----------



## tyler90wm (Oct 8, 2008)

Racerboy44 said:


> Based on your logic you can land 1 or 2 big punches and one takedown in an entire fight and you should be given a decision? I'm speechless. What about the rest of the fight where he was being used as a human pinata?


He didn't do anything with the takedown; I don't think that should count unless there was no other action in the round. Also, as someone already posted, Kampmann stuffed 14 (93%) of Sanchez's takedowns.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

tyler90wm said:


> He didn't do anything with the takedown; I don't think that should count unless there was no other action in the round. Also, as someone already posted, Kampmann stuffed 14 (93%) of Sanchez's takedowns.


Okay, so if I created the scoring system, then stuffed TD and getting TD that didn't do anything would count for something and would affect the final decision. However because I didn't nor did anyone on this board write the scoring system, it's the way it is. Where TDD doesn't really count and TD are HUGE. I don't score fights on my system, I scored using the system that judges use.


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

Diego won in my book.

If you punch me 5 times, but don't hurt me, and I punch you once and I drop you, I think I just won. That is how I look at this.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

+Shogun+ said:


> Diego won in my book.
> 
> If you punch me 5 times, but don't hurt me, and I punch you once and I drop you, I think I just won. That is how I look at this.


Kampmann hurt Sanchez a hell of a lot more in this fight then vice versa. 

Sanchez wobbling Kampmann twice didn't do that much damage. Kampmann having a mediocre gas tank screwed him again just like it did in the Shields fight.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

+Shogun+ said:


> Diego won in my book.
> 
> If you punch me 5 times, *but don't hurt me*, and I punch you once and I drop you, I think I just won. *That is how I look at this*.


And this is how Diego looked after the fight










But in the end the judges didn't screw Kampmann, Kampmann screwed Kampmann for not going for the finish and laying back and trying to pull a BJ on Sanchez.

(which I regret typing immediately after posting)


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I personally can't wait to see the fight metric for this fight. Sanchez probably landed 1/5th of his punches and 1/20th of his takedowns attempts yet he won. Ridiculous.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Kampmann won, but I knew the judges were going to give it to Diego based on activity and forward movement.

The truth is Kampmann landed cleaner shots and the evidence is all over Diego's face.


----------



## Brutus (May 27, 2007)

I just cant see how the judges gave Sanchez the third round. I think people overate those hayemakers Diego was throwing and disregard those crisp punches Martin landed with. Those swing sure look cool but its clear what did more damage. Bad decision imo. In any standup sport Martin would have won easy and that 1 takedown of all 30 or something Diego went for was not enough to get the win.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Diego really has a screwed up TD statistic... 0 for 19 against BJ and 1 (or 2) for 15 against Kampmann 

BTW I think Kampmann won the fight and that 1 TD of 15 attempts shouldn't make that big a difference (My pride in my countrymen may cloud my ability to be unbiased in this endavour ha')


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Kampmann got Garcia'd. Dammit.



TraMaI said:


> Aggression needs to be Effective Aggression.


Amen to that! Well put.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes he was robbed..diego was whiffing air in about 95% of the punches in his flurries.


I also have to say that the fight would not have been a good one for a MMA hater to come across while channel surfing as it looked like two white supremacists fighting. 

Seriously diego don't go bald again.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

I had Kampmann win the first and loosing second and third.
He lost the last two why would he have won? Diego was the agressor and caught him a couple of times. Kampmann did more dmg but he has the dumbest gameplans ever. He should have won against Shields in the first place and never have to fight Sanchez


----------



## cisco2403 (Apr 12, 2010)

It wasn't a robbery but I did feel Kampmann won the fight. The second I feel Diego won because he wobbled Kampmann. The 3rd was close but Kampmann did enough to win. He busted Diego's face up. He looked like the elephant man after the 3rd round.


----------



## satanius (Mar 28, 2010)

So what if Kampmann was wobbled, does that count as one hundred punches, becuse that probaly is how many more he landed on Sanchez? He was robbed big time, and that makes it twice in a row, poor dude...


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I most definitely call it a robbery, a la Garcia. When will judges learn big hay-makers should only count if they connect! Ineffectively rushing forward and getting hit whilst doing so should not win fights, at all. Also multiple defenses of takedowns > one take down that lasted all of a whopping 30 seconds.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

no, it was a very close fight

i think diego took the 2nd and 3rd round, yes many of his punches missed, but you dont score a round based on accuracy, at the end of the day he hit the harder shots in round 2, especially in those 2 flurrys

not only that but he was the agressor, always pushing the pace and looking for TDs, he controlled kampmann on the fence for a significant amount of time also

fans seem to rate TDD almost as high as a TD, and thats what might be making you guys think kampamann won the 2nd

but under the current criteria for judging, TDD doesnt really matter, what mattered was that diego was pushing the pace, was agressive and had octagon control, and landed the harder shots

sorry but round 2 kampmann just landed some nice jabs but thats not enough to win under the current way of scoring

agressiveness - diego
octagon control - diego

and the harder shots were landed by diego, he actually did rock kampmann at one point

diego won this fight, im not even a fan of his or a big fan of kampmann...but diego did ''steal'' this fight

i say steal because i dont agree with the way we score fights in the UFC...i think they put too much stock in agressiveness, octagon control and TDs...those things dont really mean you won the fight in reality

but hell, thats how the judges score it...we cant just score it the way we would like to

But i would like to give kampmann the win..i just dont see how you can


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

that skinny worthless TD won Diego the fight even tho he was outstruck soundly in the 3rd round.


God damn worthless TDs that last 3 seconds are scored so highly.


Being stuffed 10x?? apparently not as good as a 3 second TD.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

SonOfZion said:


> that skinny worthless TD won Diego the fight even tho he was outstruck soundly in the 3rd round.
> 
> 
> God damn worthless TDs that last 3 seconds are scored so highly.
> ...


yeah...its complete BS but thats how they view it for some reason

the scoring criteria really needs an overhaul...i mean pretty much every event has at least 1 controversial decision

its becoming a very common thing, and many guys are getting lossess they dont deserve


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Racerboy44 said:


> I think YOU need to go back and rewatch a 3rd or 4th time. The only round Diego might have got was the 3rd, and that was only because Kampmann broke his right hand on Diego's eye socket. The proof is in Diego's face. This fight was NOT close.


Uh, that is what I said in my post, buddy. I said "Ya I need to go re-watch this one".


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

Ape City said:


> I saw it as round 1 Kampmann, round 2 Diego, round 3 Kampmann. I don't think hardly any of Diego's punches landed in round 3. Kampmann got up right away from the takedown as well and landed another big shot that ripped open Diego's left eye.
> 
> I Kampmann had rounds 1 and 3 which is why I am even more confused that Rogan saw it the other way lol.


To me it didn't look like a big shot that opened the eye in the 3rd. I thought right when it happened that the glove sliced his face open. I could be wrong though. And I had it 29-28 Sanchez as well.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Kampmann defended 14 takedown attempts for the one Deigo got, I can see the aguement that the TD steals the 3rd but thats really it. 

He landed the more accurate cleaner shots landed more of them and did the most damage, if that is by far the most effective striking I am not sure how you could possibly define it. I can not see how you possibly could score the first two rounds for Diego. Sure Diego appears to have Kampmann rocked at one point but Diego looked like Kampmann had his cornermen come into the cage and beat Sanchez with 2X4's for 5 minutes.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Just saw the names of the judges for Sanchez v. Kampman.

The two judges who scored Fitch v. Penn a draw worked this fight.

Just wondering how many people who agreed with that, disagreed with this?


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Kampmann defended 14 takedown attempts for the one Deigo got, I can see the aguement that the TD steals the 3rd but thats really it.
> 
> He landed the more accurate cleaner shots landed more of them and did the most damage, if that is by far the most effective striking I am not sure how you could possibly define it. I can not see how you possibly could score the first two rounds for Diego. Sure Diego appears to have Kampmann rocked at one point but Diego looked like Kampmann had his cornermen come into the cage and beat Sanchez with 2X4's for 5 minutes.


diego was agressive and had the octagon controle in the second round, despite him failing the TD attempts he still did more under the current scoring system


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

Though I like the long chess like fights as well, a fighter should never let the judges decide the fight. Sure every fighter would have more losses but someone should be knocked out or submitted every fight simple as that..


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

I thought Diego won rounds 2 and 3.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

ACTAFOOL said:


> diego was agressive and had the octagon controle in the second round, despite him failing the TD attempts he still did more under the current scoring system


I don't see how somebody who attempted and failed to take the fight to the ground 7 times can be considered as having octagon control, he made his intentions crystal clear and failed miserably and imposing them. Ocatagon Control goes to Kampmann in the second, effective striking goes to Kampmann, effective grappling goes to Kampmann for defending 7 TD attempts the only thing you can give Diego is aggression.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I don't see how somebody who attempted and failed to take the fight to the ground 7 times can be considered as having octagon control, he made his intentions crystal clear and failed miserably and imposing them. Ocatagon Control goes to Kampmann in the second, effective striking goes to Kampmann, effective grappling goes to Kampmann for defending 7 TD attempts the only thing you can give Diego is aggression.


no he controlled the center of the octagon and he had him against the fence twice, controlling him and going for TDs, kampmann was machida-esque the whole round, this was the same reason rampage won, he pushed the pace and held machida against the cage despite machida landing more significant strikes

for some reason judges dont see stopping a TD as a big deal, so you saying he stuffed 15 TDs really doesnt mean much in the judges eyes or under the current judging system

if it did lil nog would have won against bader also

i dont agree with these stupid criterias but i can see why the judges gave it to diego, his style fit the bill

the only think kampmann did better was strike more effectively, but for some reason that doesnt count that much i guess:confused02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

He defended the TD, people get confused what Randy Couture does is push people against the fence but if you watch him its more about control and getting in close than it is anything else, often Randy is never really committing to a TD in the clinch. Defending the TD is dictating where the fight takes place or showing octagon control what confuses people is that getting a TD pays double since it not only is displaying octagon control but it is also effective grappling something defending a TD does not really count towards since it is defensive rather than offensive.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

Toxic said:


> He defended the TD, people get confused what Randy Couture does is push people against the fence but if you watch him its more about control and getting in close than it is anything else, often Randy is never really committing to a TD in the clinch. Defending the TD is dictating where the fight takes place or showing octagon control what confuses people is that getting a TD pays double since it not only is displaying octagon control but it is also effective grappling something defending a TD does not really count towards since it is defensive rather than offensive.


agreed, thats why i think in reality kampmann won

but i dont think they score fights like that:confused02:...even though they should...


----------



## Evo (Feb 12, 2007)

Diego got beat up in the first round, but then brought it to him in the second and third. While not as dominate in the first as kampmann was he still didn't leave him any breathing room and quite obviously made kampmann visually uncomfortable by the relentless onslaught. I thought Diego could have won but that it could have gone either way. Diego landed some pretty good strikes and he threw a lot more. Kampmann looked happy to just survive off outscoring with a few clean punches and running away. I'm happy Diego won =)


----------



## EliteUndisputed (Nov 26, 2010)

He was rocked twice in Round 2, and he got taken down in Round three when the striking was pretty even. I would have given Diego the fight 29-28.

However, Kampmann's excellent TDD should have been rewarded, had he not have let that one takedown get him, he might have won the fight. Diego also kept his hands on the ground to avoid the knees. That rule needs to go. Kampmann could have done so much there.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

EliteUndisputed said:


> He was rocked twice in Round 2, and he got taken down in Round three when the striking was pretty even. I would have given Diego the fight 29-28.
> 
> However, Kampmann's excellent TDD should have been rewarded, had he not have let that one takedown get him, he might have won the fight. Diego also kept his hands on the ground to avoid the knees. That rule needs to go. Kampmann could have done so much there.


I haven't even mentioned those knees, damn even if you somehow felt the striking was even those nasty knees Kampmann kept connecting with should have easily swayed the decision.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Just a horrible call. Kampmann was the superior striker and wrestler in this fight. Diego's face looked like mush and he had 14 of his 15 takedown attempts stuffed.

That straight right from Kampmann that broke his hand and Diego's face won round 3 for Kampmann imo, who gives a shit about a stupid takedown when your first 14 were stuffed?

Awesome fight though, just didn't agree with the decision.


----------



## Semtex (Feb 1, 2011)

i had rounds 1-2 for hitman...not a robbery we've seen worse, however wrong decision imo. Diego couldnt take kampmann down apart from that one time out of like 13 attempts, i mean takedown defence has to count.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Not an upset robbery, but I still have it rather clear for Kampmann. Maybe on TV with the better angles due to multiple cameras it just could be better seen than from the judges tables that most of Sanchez' haymakers didn't land.



Davisty69 said:


> Everyone keeps saying that Diego would have smashed kampmann if it had been a 5 round fight... but that is completely crazy. Diego's left eye was completely closed after round three and the fight would have been stopped.


My thought's exactly. At the decision anouncement you could clearly see that the left eye was completely shut. The eye was so swollen that you couldn't even distinguish a blinking. 



Toxic said:


> I haven't even mentioned those knees, damn even if you somehow felt the striking was even those nasty knees Kampmann kept connecting with should have easily swayed the decision.


Definitely. If it weren't for the precise and effective punching alone those good two hands full of connecting knees should have been on the account for a Kampmann win.


----------



## ashokjr (Oct 15, 2006)

*Diego Sanchez before and after fight (gif)*

Wow. he is battered. Just see the gif.










File size is too large and hence can't upload it.

Note: Not my work. Found in another site.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I scored it 10:9 Kampmann, 10:10 Draw, 9:10 Sanchez!

If Kampmann wouldn't have broken his hand in the third, he would probably have won the third round. But Sanchez showed so much spirit ones again. He deserves it more then anyone!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Displaying heart does not win fights, Diego showed some huge heart but that does not change the reality that he got a beating. People love and underdog or a comeback story and when they see a fighter take a beating like that and keep going they become emotionally invested but there is no way Diego won that fight.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> I scored it 10:9 Kampmann, 10:10 Draw, 9:10 Sanchez!
> 
> If Kampmann wouldn't have broken his hand in the third, he would probably have won the third round. But Sanchez showed so much spirit ones again. He deserves it more then anyone!


http://www.mmamania.com/2011/3/4/20...fter-losing-to-diego-sanchez-last-night-march

Luckily it wasn't broken


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> http://www.mmamania.com/2011/3/4/20...fter-losing-to-diego-sanchez-last-night-march
> 
> Luckily it wasn't broken


Ugh thanks for this Kry. 

Now this makes the third round really akward :confused02: probably gassed out a little and maybe thought that he was ahead on the score cards too. Also perhaps lack of heart?!


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Ugh thanks for this Kry.
> 
> Now this makes the third round really akward :confused02: probably gassed out a little and maybe thought that he was ahead on the score cards too. Also perhaps lack of heart?!


A sprain or dislocated joints in the hand might have given enough pain to Kampmann for him not to be able to use his right anymore. He at least told that he thought his hand was broken. Lucky for him that at least it probably won't take that long to heal.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> A sprain or dislocated joints in the hand might have given enough pain to Kampmann for him not to be able to use his right anymore. He at least told that he thought his hand was broken. Lucky for him that at least it probably won't take that long to heal.


Yep, that was the reason then. Even a sprained hand probably hurts like a broken one when your in a fight like that.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Haven't read all the post in this thread, but about half. And from the post it's clear many people see it differently. So it's not a robbery, could have gone either way. I personally thought Sanchez won, but I could have seen it going to Kampmann.


----------



## Evo (Feb 12, 2007)

Term said:


> Haven't read all the post in this thread, but about half. And from the post it's clear many people see it differently. So it's not a robbery, could have gone either way. I personally thought Sanchez won, but I could have seen it going to Kampmann.


Agreed. I personally thought Sanchez won but I had a bad feeling Kampmann won. I figured it would come down to a split decision but lucky for me that didn't happen.


----------

